# Traffic violation jumping red signal



## abhinivas

Can anyone advise, the fine for jumping red signal in Abu Dhabi roads. I have violated the same mistakenly, what is the procedures. I have to pay 50k fine + car impounding + license suspention or any consideration from traffic department. This is the first time mistake from my side. Please advise


----------



## FAJ

I have the same problem, are there any updates from your side?


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
Do either of you have the Abu Dhabi police app on your phones?
Once you download this app and register your cars, driving license, IDs etc. - you can then instantly keep track of your car registration status and any fines that you have received.
This will then tell you if you have actually received a fine for crossing a red light - as well as what the fine level is and if it has attracted any black points on your license.
It is actually difficult to receive a red light fine “by mistake” - as the cameras only activate around 2 seconds after the light turns red - not instantly.
This means that even at normal speeds - you should have plenty of time to stop when you see that a light is changing from green - through orange to red.
Also note that many red light cameras are also speed cameras - so you can still be flashed when going through a green light - if you are travelling above the speed limit!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Justin89

abhinivas said:


> Can anyone advise, the fine for jumping red signal in Abu Dhabi roads. I have violated the same mistakenly, what is the procedures. I have to pay 50k fine + car impounding + license suspention or any consideration from traffic department. This is the first time mistake from my side. Please advise


----------



## Justin89

If it is first time.. you have to pay 1000Aed + 3000 for car impound and 12 black point … they won’t suspend license.


----------



## LALALA

abhinivas said:


> Can anyone advise, the fine for jumping red signal in Abu Dhabi roads. I have violated the same mistakenly, what is the procedures. I have to pay 50k fine + car impounding + license suspention or any consideration from traffic department. This is the first time mistake from my side. Please advise


Hello. Any update from your side what happened? I jump thru a red signal last night. I didnt notice that there is a stoplight as it is green on the other side of the lane so I was confused and the next thing I notice is that the signal in my lane is red.


----------



## Joyeudela

LALALA said:


> Hello. Any update from your side what happened? I jump thru a red signal last night. I didnt notice that there is a stoplight as it is green on the other side of the lane so I was confused and the next thing I notice is that the signal in my lane is red.


Hi. Following this thread. Hope you can share updates as the same happened to me just this morning as well. It was my first time to pass on that road today, seems like a roundabout but theres a signal so it was confusing.😔


----------



## Joyeudela

Justin89 said:


> If it is first time.. you have to pay 1000Aed + 3000 for car impound and 12 black point … they won’t suspend license.


is this applies to everyone when happened the first time? or still depends to the evaluation of traffic department? Your reply will be very much appreciated 🙏


----------

